
Ask HN: What do you think about video interviews? - sjohn92
Hi,
I know some people don&#x27;t like one-way video interviews, where answers are recorded and can be watched later by employer. I feel situation will be changed after whole WFH and corona situation in favor of employers. What do you think about that?
======
ksaj
I helped a company test a platform for doing this (from the security point of
view, though). I have to say, at least for myself, I wouldn't put myself
through that. In the process, I saw some of the results, and absolutely
everyone being interviewed came across super awkwardly. I can easily imagine a
whole lot of excellent applicants being denied just because of how they react
to having to talk in whatever meaningful way into the lifeless void. Great
idea when searching for a radio announcer or newscaster, though.

If you want to know a person, you probably actually need to talk to them as a
person. I've done Skype interviews, and those were perfectly fine from my
point of view. But I can just as easily imagine myself losing a lot of gigs
for being just as awkward as those applicants seemed if I did one of those
pre-recorded interview types.

FWIW I thought about it then, and my decision was if the company is too lazy
to talk to me in person, even if by phone or video, then they don't need me.
If they need robots to do interviews, they probably would prefer robots to do
my job, too.

~~~
sjohn92
Thanks ksaj for your answer. Most people I talk to say similar things. I have
belief situation will change after remote work culture becomes widespread
because of corona lockdown

